# Goats!! [emoji238]



## jesssica_ (Mar 28, 2019)

Everyone meet Thelma & Louise, my adorable Nigerian dwarf doelings that were born on Sunday night! 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 28, 2019)

jesssica_ said:


> Everyone meet Thelma & Louise, my adorable Nigerian dwarf doelings that were born on Sunday night!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh so precious.. and gorgeous photos....... i love goats..my DAISY lived until 12 years... love your new baby names..


----------



## jesssica_ (Mar 28, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> jesssica_ said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone meet Thelma & Louise, my adorable Nigerian dwarf doelings that were born on Sunday night!
> ...



Thanks!! Oh wow, I hope mine live that long! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 28, 2019)

jesssica_ said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > jesssica_ said:
> ...


please keep photos coming as they grow.. goats are so full of antics.. it will be fun to watch double trouble.lol


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 28, 2019)

Too cool, I love thier markings.


----------



## jesssica_ (Mar 28, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Too cool, I love thier markings.



Me too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 28, 2019)

Oh so adorable little balls of fluff and trouble.... lol   

Cute little one.


----------



## jesssica_ (Apr 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 10, 2019)

They really are so danged cute!


----------



## terri (Apr 11, 2019)

They are adorable!   Love the little guy chewing up his leaf.


----------



## paigew (Apr 11, 2019)

So cute!!! I definitely need goats now [emoji1787]

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CherylL (Apr 11, 2019)

Adorable!  Hope we see more photos as they grow.


----------



## Winona (Apr 17, 2019)

I want to hug them! And I think I’ll take a trip to a local petting zoo to visit the baby goats.


----------



## jesssica_ (May 21, 2019)

Thelma


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying Panda (May 21, 2019)

Now this is too much cute! Don't you wish they would stay that small. 


Photo Lady said:


> please keep photos coming as they grow.. goats are so full of antics.. it will be fun to watch


I agree - maybe start a weekly post with updated images!


----------



## Raw photographer (May 21, 2019)

Cuty Pie.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 21, 2019)

I wish i could find some pics of my Daisy... she looked so much like this baby..cute little Alpine.. i had her for 12 years..


----------



## jesssica_ (Jul 10, 2019)

Thelma 




Millie, momma goat 




Millie




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm not sure if I've ever seen a goat that wasn't chewing in something, LOL!  They are so cute.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 10, 2019)

There used to be a goat dairy farm across the road from us that our son Mark did chores at.  When he came home after chores he went out onto the balcony to change clothes. OMG, did Lumsten, the old Billy, stink.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 11, 2019)

These pics are just too cute, the should be banned! lol! 

Side note: I thought my pics were huge, yours are the hugerest … I mean more huge, lol! How so big? It took awhile for them to load.


----------



## jesssica_ (Jul 11, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> These pics are just too cute, the should be banned! lol!
> 
> Side note: I thought my pics were huge, yours are the hugerest … I mean more huge, lol! How so big? It took awhile for them to load.



Thanks! And I’m not sure how they are so big [emoji51][emoji3166]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesssica_ (Aug 12, 2019)

My new buckling! Haven’t named him yet but I’m in love! I like the names Romeo, Nimbus, and Sinatra so far! Any other ideas?  













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 12, 2019)

I like nimbus, but with that mark that looks like a heart, Romeo might be appropriate.  Another cute little fella.


----------



## jesssica_ (May 19, 2020)

New baby born last week [emoji7][emoji272][emoji238][emoji3590]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K9Kirk (May 19, 2020)

Very cute, nice set.


----------



## Jeff G (May 19, 2020)

Another very cute set!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 1, 2020)

Nice to get a size perspective.  Sweet shots.


----------

